# Pictures from Today :) VERY PIC HEAVY!



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Allie: 


















-getting scritches:


















Luna:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

look at allie-girl... shes looking better! 

luna is adorable, his mask is such a soft yellow


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kirk:













































Taz:






















































Their new hangout spot (to Adrian's dismay):


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I gave them a mist bath, which they did not like..I think they only like it outside in the sun. But Kirk looked dirty with food he had preened onto his feathers, so I tried. :blush:

Anyway, I went to go change the cage pan afterwards and this is what I find:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, and Allie is looking much better. You could tell more if I posted pictures of her back. The fsl and occasional baths have done her some good.  And her poops are looking better too!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well then, they say no to newspaper  some spoiled birds want some gold lined sheets for the bottom of that cage


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, anytime we leave them out and walk back in the room they're running over to their cage from wherever they've been doing something wrong.  I guess I can make them paper toys..but then those wouldn't be as fun since it would be something I allow them to have.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just make one... but dont give it to them. leave it lying somewhere they would go looking for trouble lol they would think they arent allowed it lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Newspapers are yummy!

Great photos of everybody.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Loved the pictures!!!! They are all gorgeous


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So adorable! Allie is looking a lot better! All your boys are very handsome but I think Kirk is stunning


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Kirk is our prettiest, and pictures don't do him justice. Michelle (Dremacatchers) says I should show him in the novice shows in San Antonio, about 1 hour and 30 minutes away..but it is Adrian's bird so I would have to discuss it with him.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That would be great! I think he would do well


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

great pics  

and Allie is still my fav, she is looking lots better too ... well done BJ I know its been a long tough road but it is certainly paying off for her ... 

All gorjus tiels


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Allie DOES look better!!

Kirk will always be my favorite of all your birds. He is not only beautiful but he always has an impish look on his face. LOL


----------



## fillo89 (Jul 6, 2012)

what mutation is the first tiel in pics???  it's a very dark colour


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

fillo89 said:


> what mutation is the first tiel in pics???  it's a very dark colour


She is a whiteface hen. It is a variation of the normal grey.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw, your birds are amazing...and clearly, in my missing month...or two...ive missed out on a lot!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

mishkaroni said:


> Aw, your birds are amazing...and clearly, in my missing month...or two...ive missed out on a lot!


Lol, if you'd like to know about Allie here are a few threads:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30247
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30723

Pictures of her getting scritches:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31436

She's a darling little bird full of love..and I'm trying my best to get her better but she keeps me on edge. But whether she pulls through or not, I've accomplished what I set out to do with her: either make her better or give her a happy ending. At this point, everything is up to her making a diet change.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If I were any closer I would be trying to sneak Allie out in my purse!!! They are beautiful! And I agree, I think you should show Kirk!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are gorgeous!


----------

